# NEW CD & DVD RELEASES!



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

A forum where everyone can post news about new releases...


----------



## NovAntiqua (6 mo ago)

MOONWALK | CD with music for clarinet and piano by Ferruccio Busoni, Johannes Brahms, Claude Debussy, Camille Saint-Saëns, Max Reger. 

Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924): Elegie in Eb Major, BV 286
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897): Sonata in Eb Major, op. 120 No. 2
Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Petite pièce, L. 120
Camille Saint-Saëns (1835-1921): Sonata in Eb Major, op. 167
Max Reger (1873-1916): Tarantella WoO II/12

Tommaso Lonquich | clarinet
Alexander Lonquich | piano

Moonwalk


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

New Releases...


I wonder why Naxos decided three discs are necessary, surely Symphonies 1 & 4 could have been accomodated on one disc - are the budget heros finally succumbing to corporate greed? Or throw in the Haydn Variations, Academic Festival Overture, Tragic Overture, some Hungarian Dances, orchestral...




www.talkclassical.com





We have a new release thread here...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No need for another thread. Closing this one.


----------

